# First & Second pairs of Vanzolini Froglets



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

So here are my first and second pairs of R. Vanzolini Froglets... 

I bought the parents from Adam Butt at Frog Day... And they Laid the first clutch of eggs the day after Frog day...

Here are the first 2!

















And OTW 7-28-12

















And here are the Second pair...

















Expecting them to have their tales fully absorbed by the middle of the week.

Unfortunately I do not have any good pics of the parents, they have been in QT since Frog Day.
Here is the one Pic of the happy father...









I do have a question for some of the Vanzo breeders out there... Will these froglets eventually lose their stripes? Most of the Fully mature Vanzos I see have no Stripes... At least the parents of these Froglets, do not have any stripes.


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

So far out of the 10 my pair have produced most of them lose at least some if not all stripes. Although I find it depends on how striped they are at first. After the first 2 months it seems they stick with that pattern. The ones I have had that morphed out with lots or large stripes tend to keep at least a little. 
Its fun to watch them. Change tho. 

Congrats!


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice stripes on the last one by the way.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah I love seeing my Green Imitators morph out... So it should be alot of fun to see the Vanzos morph out!


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

Ours morph out the same way (with lots of striping on the upper torso) and lose 95-100% of all of it. So I would expect that yours would lose most of the striping in favor of spotting as well. Watching it happen, it seems as though the stripes simply "break apart" into their component spots. Possibly an evolutionary technique to keep adults from attacking juveniles by differentiating the appearance of the juveniles?


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Just got Vanzo group. Could you share your tank/breeding setup. ie using canisters or collecting clutches from tank. if using cans how and where? Any help appreciated!


----------



## Willowalker (Sep 8, 2009)

I have had similar experiences with my pair regarding stripes being present in froglets. By about the 2-3 month mark their stripes have normally receded and formed dots.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Turningdoc said:


> Just got Vanzo group. Could you share your tank/breeding setup. ie using canisters or collecting clutches from tank. if using cans how and where? Any help appreciated!


Here is the 10 vert that houses my Vanzo pair...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/83844-one-four-2.html

As for the breeding that I have experienced, It has not been the conventional sort of breeding... When I first got my pair, I put them into a QT setup. And they bred right then and there in the QT setup! 

They only bred twice. And each time I took the Tads/eggs out before the Male had a chance to transport. 

Now they are in their permanent setup. And I just saw this wonderful view yesterday morning!










Unfortunately I can not give you a proper answer to the best spot for film canisters... I guess I'll find out once these eggs hatch and the Male transports...
I usually never pull clutches of eggs. I wait and let the parents take care of them for a few weeks. And then I pull the tads out of canisters. 

I hope this helps some.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Well to my surprise, I saw my Male Vanzo transporting last night!
So that means they mated right after I put them in the enclosure. 



Turningdoc said:


> Just got Vanzo group. Could you share your tank/breeding setup. ie using canisters or collecting clutches from tank. if using cans how and where? Any help appreciated!



So the Male picked the highest film canister on the left wall for the deposition site.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

thx for the info, will let u know how it goes


----------

